

This White House petition on Internet privacy now requires a response - hepha1979
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/12/this-white-house-petition-on-internet-privacy-now-requires-a-response/

======
LoganCale
So did a lot of others that haven't ever gotten one.

